# Wanted Orange Lake Kissimmee any week or 2 weeks starting between 30th Jan-25th Feb



## daleton7 (Jan 11, 2014)

Looking for a 2bedroom West Village for 2 people (any week or 2 weeks) on or anytime after 30th January.  PM me with details. Thanks


----------



## daleton7 (Jan 12, 2014)

robcrusoe said:


> Nothing for Orange Lake, sorry, how about
> *Mystic Dunes Resort and Golf Club* - Orlando FL	2BR8
> two weeks staring 31Jan or 1Feb  $690/week


Thanks for the offer, but it has to be Orange Lake.  We're flexible with dates. Thanks


----------



## daleton7 (Jan 25, 2014)

*orange lake*

This request is no longer required. Thank you


----------

